# [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve,
EV Album has you in Atlanta, is that also where the S10 is located?
BTW, the album has a 1999 Solectria Force in your name, no S10.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Steve Powers
Sent: Sunday, January 01, 2012 8:11 AM
To: ev
Subject: [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler

I am planning to turn my 87 electric S-10 conversion into a 74 VW Bug
conversion. I can reuse most of the parts, but I need an adapter and
coupler. The S-10 has an Advanced DC 9" motor. I know there were / are
a lot of converted VW bugs. Hopefully someone was tired of the bug and
converted it to something else, saving the adapter and coupler. I want
to keep the clutch. So, if anyone has conversion parts for a VW Bug,
please contact me off list. If anyone needs S-10 parts (including the
whole chasis with Can EV battery boxes), let me know. Once I get the
motor, controller, and charger out of the S-10, I'll either sell it real
cheap or just crush it. It is still mechanically good, I just want the
smaller car with 4 seats. I'm no longer concerned about a heavy battery
pack because I upgraded to Li Ion. I'm trying to keep the cost of the
s-10 to bug swap <$2000, so price is important.

Steve
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120101/c7aa891d/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have the adapter plate, aircraft starter generator and a few small bits f=
rom a Corbin Gentry laying around somewhere that I was planning to Ebay as =
soon as I got a chance to round it up, if thats of interest to you drop me =
a note off list. David Chapman.


________________________________
From: Cor van de Water <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Sunday, January 1, 2012 9:58 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler
=

Steve,
EV Album has you in Atlanta, is that also where the S10 is located?
BTW, the album has a 1999 Solectria Force in your name, no S10.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Steve Powers
Sent: Sunday, January 01, 2012 8:11 AM
To: ev
Subject: [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler

I am planning to turn my 87 electric S-10 conversion into a 74 VW Bug
conversion. I can reuse most of the parts, but I need an adapter and
coupler. The S-10 has an Advanced DC 9" motor. I know there were / are
a lot of converted VW bugs. Hopefully someone was tired of the bug and
converted it to something else, saving the adapter and coupler. I want
to keep the clutch. So, if anyone has conversion parts for a VW Bug,
please contact me off list. If anyone needs S-10 parts (including the
whole chasis with Can EV battery boxes), let me know. Once I get the
motor, controller, and charger out of the S-10, I'll either sell it real
cheap or just crush it. It is still mechanically good, I just want the
smaller car with 4 seats. I'm no longer concerned about a heavy battery
pack because I upgraded to Li Ion. I'm trying to keep the cost of the
s-10 to bug swap <$2000, so price is important.

Steve
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120101/c7aa891d/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120101/2ca2ea74=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, I still own some "bugs", one from 1966 that I 
would love to start using again, as steam or electric 
in the future  

Is there any good public domain drawings or 
instructions with pictures how to to make a very 
good, low cost adaptor plates? 

And the adaptor thing between the axles... ? 
-Any one here that have good cad-files or cad-skills?  

I do not plan to use the original dirty ICE for the bugs, 
one of them is ruined. The other car is also a very 
old dream...that ..*some day!* it will exist cells that 
will make it good enough for my needs. 

NOW they do exists, as Lifepo4 from Dr B. Goodenough 
(is that name really taken after he invented this chem?  

But now my economy dont allow any progress/work, so I 
keep the cars in storage as long as it needs.. hehe.

Kind Regards




> Date: Sun, 1 Jan 2012 11:10:52 -0500
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler
> 
> I am planning to turn my 87 electric S-10 conversion into a 74 VW Bug
> conversion. I can reuse most of the parts, but I need an adapter and
> coupler. The S-10 has an Advanced DC 9" motor. I know there were / are a
> lot of converted VW bugs. Hopefully someone was tired of the bug and
> converted it to something else, saving the adapter and coupler. I want to
> keep the clutch. So, if anyone has conversion parts for a VW Bug, please
> contact me off list. If anyone needs S-10 parts (including the whole
> chasis with Can EV battery boxes), let me know. Once I get the motor,
> controller, and charger out of the S-10, I'll either sell it real cheap or
> just crush it. It is still mechanically good, I just want the smaller car
> with 4 seats. I'm no longer concerned about a heavy battery pack because I
> upgraded to Li Ion. I'm trying to keep the cost of the s-10 to bug swap
> <$2000, so price is important.
> 
> Steve
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120101/c7aa891d/attachment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120104/56817425/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ooops, sorry about the double postings
The New firefox 8.0 seems to be slower than my stand-still bugs


So..Should I Electo-cute them? 

Or sould I rebuild / concert them to steam-power? 

Do any of the lists older people(?) have any good steampower-eco car/ long distance commuter car ideas? 

Maybe things have developed now from the 1910-1970 and companies like Besler, Doble &co in your country? 



a bit "OT",... so post/contact me direct to me "off list",
if you have somthing good on the steam-subject. or just like to find more info, I can provide some at least. 


Write in the subject field:
"- STEAMcar / doble / besler "
so I can find it (164 000 emails in this inbox..  



Teaser:

http://www.456fis.org/BESLER_STEAM_AIRPLANE.htm

I have a longer video where they also drive a very very nice and high tech car with amazing performance. 


> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Wed, 4 Jan 2012 03:37:51 +0100
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I still own some "bugs", one from 1966 that I 
> would love to start using again, as steam or electric 
> in the future  
> 
> Is there any good public domain drawings or 
> instructions with pictures how to to make a very 
> good, low cost adaptor plates? 
> 
> And the adaptor thing between the axles... ? 
> -Any one here that have good cad-files or cad-skills?  
> 
> I do not plan to use the original dirty ICE for the bugs, 
> one of them is ruined. The other car is also a very 
> old dream...that ..*some day!* it will exist cells that 
> will make it good enough for my needs. 
> 
> NOW they do exists, as Lifepo4 from Dr B. Goodenough 
> (is that name really taken after he invented this chem?  
> 
> But now my economy dont allow any progress/work, so I 
> keep the cars in storage as long as it needs.. hehe.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > Date: Sun, 1 Jan 2012 11:10:52 -0500
> > From: [email protected]
> > To: [email protected]
> > Subject: [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler
> > 
> > I am planning to turn my 87 electric S-10 conversion into a 74 VW Bug
> > conversion. I can reuse most of the parts, but I need an adapter and
> > coupler. The S-10 has an Advanced DC 9" motor. I know there were / are a
> > lot of converted VW bugs. Hopefully someone was tired of the bug and
> > converted it to something else, saving the adapter and coupler. I want to
> > keep the clutch. So, if anyone has conversion parts for a VW Bug, please
> > contact me off list. If anyone needs S-10 parts (including the whole
> > chasis with Can EV battery boxes), let me know. Once I get the motor,
> > controller, and charger out of the S-10, I'll either sell it real cheap or
> > just crush it. It is still mechanically good, I just want the smaller car
> > with 4 seats. I'm no longer concerned about a heavy battery pack because I
> > upgraded to Li Ion. I'm trying to keep the cost of the s-10 to bug swap
> > <$2000, so price is important.
> > 
> > Steve
> > -------------- next part --------------
> > An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> > URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120101/c7aa891d/attachment.html 
> > _______________________________________________
> > | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> > | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> > |
> > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120104/56817425/attachment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120104/51afab92/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's not VW, but a Porsche one (so check dimensions before you'd trust it t=
o fit). It cost me about $50 to make.

http://explodingdinosaurs.com/9electric/adapter/
http://explodingdinosaurs.com/9electric/adapter2/

Steve on this site does an awesome home mechanic job of making an adapter c=
heaply:


http://www.grassrootsev.com


________________________________
From: Hoegberg . <[email protected]>
To: [email protected] =

Sent: Tuesday, January 3, 2012 7:37 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler
=



Hi, I still own some "bugs", one from 1966 that I =

would love to start using again, as steam or electric =

in the future  =


Is there any good public domain drawings or =

instructions with pictures how to to make a very =

good, low cost adaptor plates? =


And the adaptor thing between the axles... ? =

-Any one here that have good cad-files or cad-skills?  =


I do not plan to use the original dirty ICE for the bugs, =

one of them is ruined. The other car is also a very =

old dream...that ..*some day!* it will exist cells that =

will make it good enough for my needs. =


NOW they do exists, as Lifepo4 from Dr B. Goodenough =

(is that name really taken after he invented this chem?  =


But now my economy dont allow any progress/work, so I =

keep the cars in storage as long as it needs.. hehe.

Kind Regards




> Date: Sun, 1 Jan 2012 11:10:52 -0500
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler
> =

> I am planning to turn my 87 electric S-10 conversion into a 74 VW Bug
> conversion. I can reuse most of the parts, but I need an adapter and
> coupler. The S-10 has an Advanced DC 9" motor. I know there were / =
are a
> lot of converted VW bugs. Hopefully someone was tired of the bug and
> converted it to something else, saving the adapter and coupler. I want=
to
> keep the clutch. So, if anyone has conversion parts for a VW Bug, plea=
se
> contact me off list. If anyone needs S-10 parts (including the whole
> chasis with Can EV battery boxes), let me know. Once I get the motor,
> controller, and charger out of the S-10, I'll either sell it real cheap or
> just crush it. It is still mechanically good, I just want the smaller =
car
> with 4 seats. I'm no longer concerned about a heavy battery pack becau=
se I
> upgraded to Li Ion. I'm trying to keep the cost of the s-10 to bug swap
> <$2000, so price is important.
> =

> Steve
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120101/c7aa89=
1d/attachment.html =

> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
=

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120104/56817425=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected]edu only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120103/529164d5=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanx! Interesting, 

One of the electric motors i have is made with "inside spline" axle, so its just a axle-hole in the front face of the motor. probably also in some old strange English standard "inch" -ting of dimensions of course..

But I dont think it will hold the full torque if I weld in an tap-axle there. 

But I hope it should not be impossible to make an cheap external spline-axle I hope. 

Need to find the correct metal for this axle I suppose, maybe can use some scrap gearbox axles from a Truck ? 
They are probably surface Heat treated, I guess, so maybe I needed to make it "soft" again before its possible to machine it with splines. 

> Date: Tue, 3 Jan 2012 21:30:30 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler
> 
> It's not VW, but a Porsche one (so check dimensions before you'd trust it to fit). It cost me about $50 to make.
> 
> http://explodingdinosaurs.com/9electric/adapter/
> http://explodingdinosaurs.com/9electric/adapter2/
> 
> Steve on this site does an awesome home mechanic job of making an adapter cheaply:
> 
> 
> http://www.grassrootsev.com
> 
> 
> ________________________________
> From: Hoegberg . <[email protected]>
> To: [email protected] 
> Sent: Tuesday, January 3, 2012 7:37 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I still own some "bugs", one from 1966 that I 
> would love to start using again, as steam or electric 
> in the future  
> 
> Is there any good public domain drawings or 
> instructions with pictures how to to make a very 
> good, low cost adaptor plates? 
> 
> And the adaptor thing between the axles... ? 
> -Any one here that have good cad-files or cad-skills?  
> 
> I do not plan to use the original dirty ICE for the bugs, 
> one of them is ruined. The other car is also a very 
> old dream...that ..*some day!* it will exist cells that 
> will make it good enough for my needs. 
> 
> NOW they do exists, as Lifepo4 from Dr B. Goodenough 
> (is that name really taken after he invented this chem?  
> 
> But now my economy dont allow any progress/work, so I 
> keep the cars in storage as long as it needs.. hehe.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > Date: Sun, 1 Jan 2012 11:10:52 -0500
> > From: [email protected]
> > To: [email protected]
> > Subject: [EVDL] Looking for air cooled VW adapter and coupler
> > 
> > I am planning to turn my 87 electric S-10 conversion into a 74 VW Bug
> > conversion. I can reuse most of the parts, but I need an adapter and
> > coupler. The S-10 has an Advanced DC 9" motor. I know there were / are a
> > lot of converted VW bugs. Hopefully someone was tired of the bug and
> > converted it to something else, saving the adapter and coupler. I want to
> > keep the clutch. So, if anyone has conversion parts for a VW Bug, please
> > contact me off list. If anyone needs S-10 parts (including the whole
> > chasis with Can EV battery boxes), let me know. Once I get the motor,
> > controller, and charger out of the S-10, I'll either sell it real cheap or
> > just crush it. It is still mechanically good, I just want the smaller car
> > with 4 seats. I'm no longer concerned about a heavy battery pack because I
> > upgraded to Li Ion. I'm trying to keep the cost of the s-10 to bug swap
> > <$2000, so price is important.
> > 
> > Steve
> > -------------- next part --------------
> > An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> > URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120101/c7aa891d/attachment.html 
> > _______________________________________________
> > | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> > | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> > |
> > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120104/56817425/attachment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120103/529164d5/attachment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120111/5b0b277e/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

